
IPhone Development: My Experience - gcheong
http://www.slaterjohn.com/iphone-development-my-experience-b-72.html
======
phamilton
I just made a similar step. My first app is yet to be approved (it got
rejected because I accidentally covered the Google Logo in the Google Maps
API), but my opportunities for contracting work have skyrocketed (namely, I
went from no work to more than I can handle alone). It's a bubble for sure,
but as a poor student, I'm ok with some supplementary income. Especially since
professional iOS devs charge so much, it's creating a nice niche for college
students willing to work for less than $150/hour.

